# 2016 American Beekeeping Federation (ABF) Conference & Tradeshow Jan 5-9



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

2016 American Beekeeping Federation (ABF) Conference & Tradeshow - Reminders
Palm Trees and Healthy Bees - The 2016 American Beekeeping Federation (ABF) Conference & Tradeshow will be held January 5-9, 2016 at the Sawgrass Marriott Golf Resort & Spa in Ponte Vedra Beach (Jacksonville), Florida.The committee is busy planning the event and we wanted to provide a few updates.
Call for Presentations:
The Call for Presentations is open through July 8th. If you have important beekeeping research to share, a best practice in beekeeping or a proven track record with keeping the hives alive, we want to hear from you. Please complete the call for papers submission form and return to Tara Zeravsky no later than July 8th. The conference committee will review all submissions to put together the most informative conference agenda available. You will be notified of your participation in early September. All presenters receive complimentary registration to the conference. All other expenses are the responsibility of the presenter.
Conference Website and Registration: 
The conference website and on-line registration system are almost complete. We will be launching both by the end of June. Please watch the ABF site for future details.

Guest Room Reservations WARNING:
It has been brought to our attention that a Housing Company is contacting ABF members and advising that the conference hotel is almost sold out and that they need to make their reservations with them at that time. THIS IS NOT ACCURATE! No one should be calling you to make your hotel reservations. 

All reservations can be made directly with the hotel via telephone or on-line reservations link. If you would like to secure your guest room for the conference, the room rate is $125.00 + tax. To make your reservations, please follow one of the two options below:
● Call hotel reservations directly at (800) 457-4653
● Make your reservation on-line at https://resweb.passkey.com/go/abfconference.
We hope you are having a great year and we look forward to kicking off 2016 with all of you in sunny Florida!


----------

